# Name the Subtitle



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't think I need to describe what's going on here, so I'll leave it at that...

Name the subtitle! (sorry mallard...couldn't resist)


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Lock out


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

You are doing it all wrong! :lol:


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

do you realize the window is open???


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Figgin A, I did it again! :beer:


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Oh...wait...I got them right here!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

So to make a long story short, and even shorter in my case. I realized that i forgot to zip up my pants this morning and then i locked my keys in the vehicle.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

If you poke Fido in the head, he may wake up and open the doors for us!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> If you poke Fido in the head, he may wake up and open the doors for us!


This one is leading so far !!!! :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Oh it is unlocked


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I would make fun of this pic, but seeing as I was the one who locked his keys in the vehicle, I will hold off. Sorry bout that mallard!

But hey, at least it started when you got in!

Chris, I thought you were going to cry that morning... :lol:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

It's a Dodge "MAGNUM" decoy.

ok. we slide the head stake in the window like this, then we slip the tarp painted like a goose over the pick-up like that. put the electronic goose call in the cd player like so, then we get inside the topper wait for them to come in, flip up the door and let em have it.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

1998 Dodge ram......$20,000
GHG with Flocked heads 4 - $70
Coat hanger for locked keys in the car....Priceless...


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

If I get this coat hanger right we can pick up the Outdoor Channel on which I am the featured Guest Host! :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I know the feeling! We had the same thing happen yesterday but my friend lost his keys in the pheasant field. Dealerships aren't open Sundays, so 5 hours later after some begging we finally got the local Dodge sales manager to make a key and headed home.


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

You pinch my nipple again and I'll hit you with this stick! :lol: 
(Come on...look at the pic, again)


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

What kind of deductable do 'ya have for glass breakage??????


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

or how about...."ummmm I think my keys are in there?"


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Or ......Tag, you it!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Wow I am bored....

"Here's my number, when your done...call me....."


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

So you locked my camo pants and my keys in the truck? No hunt for you!


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

If my shotgun barrel fits over the lock, then the 3 1/2 inch T shot ought to do the rest.

OR: Honey, you know how you allways wanted to go hunting with me, here's your chance. And by the way, bring the spare keys if you would.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Son of a b....! If I could just get this T- flag pole.... Hold the d.... thing! What the f...! Will you hold the d... thing already! OK, deep breath, now you pull the door and I'll... COME ON!! I can't believe you distracted me, and made me me bump the d... lock! :******:

Been there done that, what a great time!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey aren't those your keys in there.......


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hurry Up Chris is locked in there! :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

IM FOCKED!


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

"Are you sure that is the correct orifice for a proctol exam?"


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You big dummy! Look at all these stupid geese in a pile right by the truck and you had to lock the guns in there again.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

From now on I'm going to duct tape a key by the gas cap!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

"You are one pathetic loser........the passenger door is unlocked."

or

"This is all good-n-stuff, and I'm sure it would be nice to sit in, but you lost the keys out in the field you numb nut"


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

"I'd call AAA, if my phone wasn't on the dash!" I had a friend call AAA a couple of years ago when we got stuck in a snow bank while pheasant hunting (without a shovel along).....it was the greatest thing I ever heard listening to him explain where we were......."you go to highway 1, about 10 miles south, then turn at the first big electric power tower, then 2 miles west, (I think) could be 1 mile and we're just over the hill." I honestly couldn't believe it when a tow truck showed up an hour later. I joined AAA shortly after that.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

'GOD D...N DOG"


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

"This doesn't help my hangover any."


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

"How could you have locked our beer in the truck?" :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

"I think I will go in my truck and go home. Good luck with your keys. See ya later"


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Chris from inside the truck-
"Do the truffle shuffle and I'll open the doors mallard...do it!"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

smalls said:


> Chris from inside the truck-
> "Do the truffle shuffle and I'll open the doors mallard...do it!"


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I can't imagine that any of these are as funny as the real thing, lets hear the story.!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ditto djleye! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think there is a stripper inside.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

There is an old Japanese movie called "Rashomon" where the same story is told 4 times via different characters. The plot of the movie actually centers around the egocentricity of each of the stories. I think it would be neat for that to happen here. Have Chris, mallard, mav, gandergrinder, all tell their own version of the events from that morning. I will start.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow...a Roshomon reference! Well done smalls, well done. 
We watched that in Legal Studies and literature class last year. Very good flick, and very relevant to the "stories" one hears in court from various witnesses. Everyone sees it their own way!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

That morning actually began the night before. Scouting had turned to frustration as rain poured down in the area we had intended on hunting, and fields quickly became bogs.

Realizing that we had no where to hunt for sunday morning, gandergrinder and goosebuster3 hit the cell phone to try and hookup with some other hunting buddies. No one they called had found anything to hunt, so it was decided that we would take sunday morning off, which wasn't a popular decision as this was opening weekend of the early season.

Later that night I got a call that the infamous Chris Hustad had somehow pulled a field out of his arse, the hunt was on if I chose to include myself. The plan was to meet at the shop at 3:30 am. Saturday night was my first sleep in over 40 hours and I awoke to my roommate yelling at me to turn my alarm off at 4 am, which had been buzzing mere inches from my head for nearly an hour. I was late.

I arrived at our meeting destination to find it vacant, as I would expect I was left behind due to my tardiness. I called gg to find out where they were, which was about 20 miles ahead of me. I told them I was going to just go to bed, but as I stopped to grab a chocolate milk on the way back to my apartment, I had an epiphany, a real what the f$% moment. I called gg back, energized from my grab and go chocolate milk, and got "directions" to the field we were going to hunt that morning.

I hopped on interstate and sped as fast as my chariot would take me. The combination of my haste and gb3 driving like morgan freeman in "Driving Miss Daisy", I actually arrived to where I thought the field was before the rest of my group. Seeing no one there I figured I was in the wrong place. Cell phone service was at its usual rural status, just good enough to make a call, but not good for either end of the conversation to hear what your saying.

I had passed a conspicuous red Dodge on the side of a gravel road on my way to the field, little did I know that was mallard waiting for the rest of the group.

Finally, through scratchy cell phones, I realized that the group arrived to the field I originally thought was the one. When I pulled in, the assembly of a decoy spread had already begun. Bigfoots, Averys, and higdon motion decoys lay on the ground behind two enclosed trailers and scattered across the hillside where we intended on settin up.

In the lights of the pickups, the spread came together and blinds were set and stuffed. No work left to do but bring the pickups to the road and take the pre-hunt snooze. GB3 and chris take off in their rigs with mallard and I soon to follow. As I back up, carefully to not drive over decoys, I am stopped and asked if I have jumper cables. mallard had left his lights on without leaving the engine on, and drained his battery. I had no cables, so I baja across the field to see if Chris or GB3 have cables.

Neither have cables and in the realization that their is a big red pickup sitting in our spread, I believe Chris rock bottom. Already walking back to their pickups to drive back out and start picking up, another epiphany. I had thrown my towrope in the box of my pickup not but two days before. I scrambled looking beneath the decoys to find my rope and a short chunk of chain. My misfortune of oversleeping became a savior, as I was not slated to drive that morning. That, my friends, is the definition of bittersweet irony!

Back out into the field and we hook on to mallard's unit. First pulling it backwards, then hooking onto the front via the subframe. As I started pulling, i see another look of agony on Chris's face, but he assures me it's alright to keep going. I pulled mallards truck up and down those rolling hills that morning, and the hunt was on...

After a fun and exciting hunt, we still had a pickup with a dead battery to deal with. Mallard stayed at the spread to start picking up decoys. I had seen where he stashed the keys when we parked his truck earlier, so I thought I would give it a try to see if it would turn over. Surprisingly, not only did it turn over, but it started! Things were looking up...

We returned with all of the pickups and everyone was relieved that we weren't going to have to screw around with finding cables on a sunday morning when we were 20 miles from any town of any size.

As we started to put decoys in the trailers and mallard's truck, he was going to throw his bag and coat in the cab. He yelled over and asked me for the keys, to which I responded I left in the ignition. After closer examination, yep, the keys were in the ignition, but I had somehow locked the doors upon exiting the vehicle. So there we were, 20 miles from any town and at least 80 miles from a dealership that would likely open on Sunday. That is what brings us to that picture...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

LOL!!!


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I always love a good story about keys getting locked in vehicles. It must be a dodge thing because my girlfriend is notorious for locking her keys in her truck.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

[email protected] should have just stayed home :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Now for my version of the events.

We scouted saturday night and found some fields but realized hunting was going to be impossible as a monsoon had taken over the eastern half of the state. I wasn't all that concerned as I had just been on a 50 bird hunt but the thought of not hunting overwhelmed my good judgement and I decided to get on the phone.

I had a few favors to cash in so I started calling the names in my phone to see who was going to take mercy on our group and invite (I was banking on a guilt trip hunt) us along. I talked to Hustad and he was a bit skeptical on the size of the group we would have but I was able to overcome his anxiety with superior salesmenship and him consuming several cocktails over the course of our conversation. With Hustad finally convinced it was time to get on the phone and inform the rest of the group. It was almost 10:00 by this time and I needed some sleep pretty badly.

With everything set to begin at 3:30 I went to bed. I woke up put some clothes on, walked out and got into Tylers pickup (everything was already in the trailer). We went to Tylers shop and the Slimon brothers were waiting however Grover (smalls) was no where to be found (what a loser I thought). We waited the required 30 seconds and were on the road. If you have ever hunted with our group you know when the bus leaves. If you aren't on it well then you are on your own.

I know the general area we are going to be hunting but am not completely familiar with the area. The field is not at the end of the earth but you can see the end from there. Tyler assures us he can drive right to it. (I have directions from Hustad just in case) So we get about 25 miles from town and Grover calls and tells me he will be on the way and he is giving the Chev all she has (about 85 mph). We get out to the general area of the field and Tyler and I have some disagreements on the location of the field. After arguing for sometime I get lazy and let him drive where he thinks it is. The Slimo brothers are either sleeping or hungover at this point and neither cares to open their eyes. So we drive around for another 10 minutes and as it turns out both of us are wrong on the location but we see lights going down the road. We drive over there and follow Grover to the field.

We get set up and pull the trucks out of the field and find out Mallards isn't running. Luckily Grover slept in and had to drive his truck because he finds a tow rope. Mallard turns his wheels but without power steering we are having a difficult time. Finally everything gets moved and we start hunting.

After shooting several birds an evil salimander (sp?) decides to cozy up with me in my blind. To the amazement of all around the critter ends up in Deans shell box and when he goes to load his gun, after firing at some birds, he recieves a suprise. After the migrators stop flying (yea we decoyed migrators in Sept and it was cool) we pick up the mess and find that Mallards truck starts. Great. When we go to leave we find out Grover locked them in (picture). So I go to the railroad tracks nearby and try to find a wire to break in. Everyone accuses me of being insane, it has now started to rain. Taylor, Scott and Hustad are being bums and are sitting in the truck while the rest of us try to break in.

Finally they break in and we go eat breakfast in Fargo on Sunday at 11:00 and all of the churchgoers look at us like we are a bunch of crazies as we still have all of our camo on. Slimo junior has a run in with a waitress. Apperently she isn't a friendly gal and lets us know that rather quickly.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Taylor, Scott and Hustad are being bums and are sitting in the truck while the rest of us try to break in.


Hey I was in the back seat. I couldn't get out unless someone infront of me got out!

I'll give my story after I am done with class


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:rollin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Man, this is a soap opera!!!! Keep em coming!!!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

D%mn Dog.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

So here it goes......After a great dove hunt with Chris and Scott, we start our usual scouting trip. Having driven the countryside (in the backseat of Chris's truck) we find the field we want to hunt in the morning. As usual there are a few extra people to call and make reservations for. We get up early and have one awesome breakfast. After that we proceeded to our field. Now I am half asleep (as most of you know me it doesn't take much for me get some shuteye) as we are pulling up and out into the field. We all greet each other and try to get a game plan togethor for the spreed. All car lights are on and you could see our field from miles. As we come to the end of all the decoys everyone get's everything out of the trucks to put into the blinds. All is out, and off goes the trucks. Except Mallards. All I hear in the starter with no power. Now we got a big red decoy in the middle of our spread, with no jumper cables around. Luckily some one had a tow rope. After trying to get the truck turned around we finally get it out of the field. Gang get's back from the walk back and we start to take things more seriously. Few birds fly bye and Tyler shoots them all.Well maybe not? We have a good hunt, it's always laughs when the crew gets togethor. So the guys go back to get the trucks and wouldn't you know his truck started right up. Out to the field all the trucks come out. At this point all the people who stayed in the field piled up all the decoys so it is easier to throw them into a trailor. After filling 2 trailors and packing our tuck, I noticed that they were trying to break into the truck and Jed takin a nature hike with TP in his hands. Now I am already in the back of the truck, behind Scott ( whose got me by about 60 lbs). After I clear my eyes from laughing so frckin hard I wet myslef.......it was all over.....doors were open and problem was solved!!!!! I know it wasn't that funny but at the time I just couldn't hold it in???


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Great stuff!
To be honest, these are the hunting pictures/stories that will be remembered. In my book its 1000% percent better than a meaningless picture of some guys in camo standing over a pile of dead birds. Hope the crew screws-up and posts it again. How about something in the way of getting really stuck - those are always fun to hear about after the fact.... 

M.


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

BRYAN_REMER said:


> I always love a good story about keys getting locked in vehicles. It must be a dodge thing because my girlfriend is notorious for locking her keys in her truck.


It has to be a dodge thing for sure, my uncle seems to lock his into his dodge at least once every pheasant season, my fords never seem to get it though!! :wink:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Why won't my rod fit in this small hole?????????????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

And finally.....my turn. 

Finding this field was a dang miracle to begin with. Like everyone had said, the monsoon just came through and all the fields in our area where soaked. In the area where we were there was no chance of driving in the fields and I wasn't too crazy at walking out 15 dozen and we couldn't hide 9 guys in my backup 7 dozen silhouettes. To boot, tons of vehicles driving around and not many birds to be found...plus with hazy, foggy conditions we could only see a short distance and that makes scouting impossible.

We were about to call the evening, but we had about 15 minutes of sunlight left (fog had just lifted). If there's anyone that hunts with me they know I spend about half the day staring at maps, trying to plot out the most efficient way to spend our scouting time. Well I remembered a backup, backup of a backup area to the east and it was 20 miles away with only a hint of light left. After breaking some speed limits we pulled up to find geese flying back to the roost. I'd hunted the area many times before, but it's very tricky to navigate with a lot of winding, ending roads. We somehow figured out in the dark where the birds were, as there was a couple left in the field. It was a solid stubble field, and for whatever reason this field wasn't very wet (the area itself wasn't), and we were able to drive in the field.

Morning comes, and we gourge ourselves on food at the Lakeside B&B...where we were staying. We hopped in the vehicle, which was already loaded and were on our way. We pulled right up to the field and from a distance saw vehicles all over the place driving around, turning around, etc. I figured it was other decoy spreads but it turned out that it was everyone else in our group.

We started setting up in typical early season patterns. Small to medium sized family groups spread out. We all started stuffing their blinds, gathering gear, and with a hint of light to the east starting to show it was time to move out. One by one we park, and starting the walk back. All of the sudden smalls pulls up saying, "Anyone have any jumper cables? Dean's truck is dead."

At that point a ton of effort went into this baby and a red truck on top of the hill wasn't what I had in mind. Funny thing is, I've seen people do this but they were actually hunting out of their truck......but that's a whole 'nother story.

smalls suddenly realizes he has a tow rope. sweeeeeeeeeet. They get back and smalls hooks up to the front of mallard's truck.



smalls said:


> Back out into the field and we hook on to mallard's unit. First pulling it backwards, then hooking onto the front via the subframe. As I started pulling, i see another look of agony on Chris's face, but he assures me it's alright to keep going. I pulled mallards truck up and down those rolling hills that morning, and the hunt was on...


Well there was a couple reasons for the agony. First, smalls and mallard were not communicating. Normally I'd find this funny, but due to the dampness of the field I didn't want to leave any ruts. Smalls was going this way, mallard was turning the wheel in the other direction. Meanwhile I'm yelling out orders like a drill sargeant....pandamonium (sp.?). Second, the rope was damaging mallard's bumper. But really, what human being is responsible for turning solid trucks and replacing them with plastic?

There was 9 of us, but I was filming this morning. So there was 2 groups of 4, spread out by about 10 yards. I was about 15 yards upwind and in the middle of the 2 groups. The wind came at an angle where one group got most of the shooting...GB3 was in the other group but still shot the most somehow? :lol: I've watched the morning a few times on film and it was actually a cool morning. The birds mostly went off in the other direction that were on the roost for whatever reason, but we had other birds come from our opposite direction (north). The birds were actually in migration mode, but the guys called their tails off and the birds actually pulled the breaks and came feet down and all. We had tons of doubles (2 tried to land on the camera...really cool), and some medium sized flocks.

September sucked this year to start as I got rained on 3 out of the first 4 hunts....this one included. A nasty front was coming and we were getting rained on while picking up. I was too worried about getting the decoys/vehicles out of the field before the field became saturated. I left the dead, red truck worries to the other guys. But for whatever reason the truck started?

We're just about picked up, and I retreat to the vehicle from the rain/wind and a much needed Snickers bar. I look over and sure enough, the keys were locked in the truck. The look on mallard's face was priceless...the expression on his face mimics the pitcher who just gave up the game winning home run in the world series. Jed picks this up right away and he starts running lik Forest Gump across the field. I thought he was going to inspect what was left earlier in the morning in the bushes by a hunter that I'll have remain nameless, but it turns out he was looking for wire, oil, gold or something along those lines.










Just as we're waiting for Jed to get back, a pair of coots comes into our field out of nowhere...and land in the stubble about 70 yards in front of the trucks.

GB3 pulls next to my vehicle, rolls down the window and looks like me like he's going to say something. But before anything comes out he starts laughing, than Scott starts laughing, than Taylor and I start laughing and then everyone is. The whole situation was just too funny.

Poor Dean ran his truck dead that morning along with some damage, for it to suddenly start...only to drive 1/4 mile and get stranded back on the same hill where he was earlier that morning. With Jed in the background running like Forest and coots were landing in our field(by the way, I have never seen a coot land in a stubble field before).

Just another chapter in crew history I guess...


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

That's awesome Chris!

You know, I really like to hear mallard's side of this, it was his truck and all!

C'mon Dean! Man UP!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

WARDEN247 said:


> Why won't my rod fit in this small hole?????????????


That is just wrong :eyeroll:

But funny as hell :jammin:


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey ya know what? I only locked this door. The other sides open.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Ya know what,I had that hunt completely erased from my memory and you guys had to bring up the most unlucky day I have ever had!:lol: .My pickup dies,I had the bejeebers scared out of me by a salamander(thanks GG),the keys get locked in my pickup,and everyone watches me load my decoys in a soaking rain.You are lucky it wasnt Tyler this happened to,he might have gone homocidal :lol: .I hope Huey doesnt have all of this on video.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

If it would have been T-bags, the pics would have been posted LONG before this...


----------



## Fyredawg47 (Sep 29, 2005)

We gotta' start hunting somewhere else. I'm tired of these NRs from Minnesota showing up and locking thereselves in the vehicle all the time! 
:withstupid:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

..................he says one more thing....... I'll leave him here for fertilizer


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

A little to the letf, now just a little to the right, Hurry the h3ll up, the [email protected] thing is running, with the price of gas, I might just break the window out, probably be cheaper that way anyway, haha.

I can hear the discussion in the field now, HOW IN THE H#LL did you manage to lock the keys in the truck again. At least you started to carry that close hanger with all the time now. lol. Nice pic guys, lol.


----------

